# Musa und Frost



## Jürgen E (13. Okt. 2009)

Hallo Spezialisten,

ab welchen Temperaturen holt ihr eure musas und Palmen rein?
Bei uns ist jetzt der erste leichte Nachtfrost angesagt.
Ich meine auch ausgepflanzte musa basjoo.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Dodi (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Musa und Frost*

Hallo Jürgen,

die ausgepflanzten Musa basjoo bekommen bei uns 1 x leichten Frost, dann werden sie großzügig beschnitten, da die Blätter dann eh schon einen Knacks vom Frost bekommen haben und dann ausgebuddelt und ab in den Keller/Garage, wo sie frostfrei und trocken, in Kübeln stehend überwintert werden.

Falls Du welche hast: die empfindlicheren Maurelli sollten möglichst keinen Frost bekommen, werden dann aber genauso überwintert wie die basjoo.

Palmen: kommt drauf an, was für welche. Die Washingtonia filifera z. B., die bei uns im Topf steht, bekommt höchstens -3° ab, spätestens dann wird sie reingeholt.
Um welche Palmen handelt es sich bei Dir, sind sie in Töpfen oder willst Du auch ausgepflanzte Exemplare wie bei den Bananen reinholen?


----------



## Jürgen E (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Musa und Frost*

hallo Dodi,

danke für deine Antwort.
Maurelli habe ich vorsichtshalber schon gestern ausgegraben, die basjoos kommen heute dran,die Hanfpalmen in Töpfen(auch 2-jährige) lasse ich noch ein bischen zum Abhärten draußen,  Washingtonia kommt auch heute rein.
Letzten Winter habe ich versucht, eine größere basjoo zurückgeschnitten und eingepackt draußen im Boden zu überwintern. Der Scheinstamm war geplatzt "wie eine Banane", es stand ein Eiszapfen in der Mitte. Es war wohl doch zu kalt.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Musa und Frost*

Hi Jürgen,

im Prinzip machst Du das alles richtig.
Bei uns ist es noch nicht ganz so kalt, da warte ich noch ein bißchen. Aber mache es so wie Du oben beschrieben hast.
Dodi hatte ja schon geschrieben, wie es bei uns läuft. Mit den Trachys kannst Du ruhig noch warten.. je nach Größe.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Musa und Frost*

Hi Jürgen,

meine M. basjoo und M. sikkimensis hatten gestern morgen nur geringen Blattschaden, heute morgen (-4 Grad die Nacht) ist zumindest die basjoo zur schwarzblättrigen Banane geworden - meine M acuminata schon letzte Nacht Am Wochende werde ich den "Rest" einpacken (den Wurzelbereich dick mit Laub/Mulch/Grasschnitt abdecken und Scheinstämme mit Styroporrahmen/Buchenlaub einzäunen).
Meine Amorphophallus machen jetzt ihren Namen auch wieder alle Ehre. Die Dinger hängen nun nur noch schlapp und schrumpellig aus den Töpfen raus. Werden nachher aus der Erde genommen

MfG Frank


----------



## Jürgen E (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Musa und Frost*

Hallo Frank, Hallo Jo,

da der letzte Winter meine gut geschützte Basjoo gekillt hat, habe ich diesmal alle ausgegraben und überwintere sie kühl und trocken, das Risiko ist mir sonst zu groß.
Da begnüge ich mich dann lieber mit nicht ganz so üppigem Wachstum im nächsten Jahr. 

Gruß Jürgen


----------

